# RVU Wiring question



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

I am contemplating a Samsung smart tv with RVU capabilities and have a wiring question. Am I correct that the wiring requires coax and ethernet into a device from which a coax is then connected to the TV?

Assuming that's the case, what is the maximum length of the coax run from the device to the TV? I ask because I have a central wiring panel with ethernet and coax and am wondering if I can place the RVU device there as opposed to at the location of the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can use either coax or ethernet. if you have access to ethernet then run that cable from the router to the TV.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The deca will connect with a Ethernet cable to the TV, not coax cable. The deca device will convert the coax (from the deca cloud that the genie is connected to) to an Ethernet cable. So you can do it in your closet just fine, assuming you have power there to plug in the deca.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can use either coax or ethernet. if you have access to ethernet then run that cable from the router to the TV.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Its better he doesn't run the Ethernet from a router, but rather uses a deca and runs it off the deca cloud directly. That will keep the DIRECTV signals off his home network and is how its expected to be installed generally. Im not even sure if they support plugging in a RVU TV directly to a router and not the deca cloud.


----------



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks everyone! So it's coax==>deca==>ethernet==>TV? This actually makes it even easier for me. I was thinking I had to go ethernet + coax to the deca and the coax from the deca to the TV. I was concerned about one particular location that doesnt have ethernet but already has coax. Problem solved assuming I am understanding it correctly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Its better he doesn't run the Ethernet from a router, but rather uses a deca and runs it off the deca cloud directly. That will keep the DIRECTV signals off his home network and is how its expected to be installed generally. Im not even sure if they support plugging in a RVU TV directly to a router and not the deca cloud.


Ethernet is fully supported by DirecTV as the RVU TV is a "customer" owned device.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually, now I have another question. If the RVU occupies the ethernet port on the TV, do the smart tv functions work (netflix etc) work though the genie's internet connection, or do I need to switch to wifi on the TV or are those features disabled with an RVU setup?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually, now I have another question. If the RVU occupies the ethernet port on the TV, do the smart tv functions work (netflix etc) work though the genie's internet connection, or do I need to switch to wifi on the TV or are those features disabled with an RVU setup?


As long as the Genie's ethernet port is connected to your network, or a DECA-BB is installed then your SmartTV functions will still work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can use either coax or ethernet. if you have access to ethernet then run that cable from the router to the TV.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Its better he doesn't run the Ethernet from a router, but rather uses a deca and runs it off the deca cloud directly. That will keep the DIRECTV signals off his home network and is how its expected to be installed generally. Im not even sure if they support plugging in a RVU TV directly to a router and not the deca cloud.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Ethernet is fully supported by DirecTV as the RVU TV is a "customer" owned device.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Its better he doesn't run the Ethernet from a router, but rather uses a deca and runs it off the deca cloud directly. That will keep the DIRECTV signals off his home network and is how its expected to be installed generally. *Im not even sure if they support plugging in a RVU TV directly to a router and not the deca cloud.*


I see mixed responses to that question. When I activated my Samsung client I was told I must have a truck roll for a tech to install a DECA-BB, I couldn't use my ethernet connection. But now I've seen others here post that they call and can get it activated without a truck roll/DECA-BB. Another case where DIRECTV isn't consistent in their policies.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

RAD said:


> I see mixed responses to that question. When I activated my Samsung client I was told I must have a truck roll for a tech to install a DECA-BB, I couldn't use my ethernet connection. But now I've seen others here post that they call and can get it activated without a truck roll/DECA-BB. Another case where DIRECTV isn't consistent in their policies.


To be fair, its probably not DTV's Policies, but rather how a CSR chooses to interpret said policies. You should be able to activate whatever you want, but would need a truck roll for install.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Its better he doesn't run the Ethernet from a router, but rather uses a deca and runs it off the deca cloud directly.


Soooo, you're advocating that if the OP wants to use media streaming (DLNA, YouTube, IPTV, Internet radio, etc) and other Smart TV features (gaming, browsing, news and weather), that data should necessarily travel via DECA?

This is arguably where the DECA cloud argument gets sideways.

I suspect the smart money is on using a Genie Mini and a independent LAN connection.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have the RVU setup in my home , self install. My Samsung is directly hooked up to my local network via Ethernet from my switch. Works perfectly. I have an HR44. Also all my smart functions work as they should, YouTube ect...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> Soooo, you're advocating that if the OP wants to use media streaming (DLNA, YouTube, IPTV, Internet radio, etc) and other Smart TV features (gaming, browsing, news and weather), that data should necessarily travel via DECA?
> 
> This is arguably where the DECA cloud argument gets sideways.
> 
> I suspect the smart money is on using a Genie Mini and a independent LAN connection.


I can see Directv's argument, they don't want to support people's home networks. And they shouldn't. But I don't see why people in these forums keep advocating DECA to people who ask. DECA is an abomination, created to solve a specific problem of people have coax available in locations but not cat5. If it was common for cat5 to be run to the same locations coax was, DECA would have never been invented.

Ethernet is far more reliable than anything using coax - there's a reason why Ethernet abandoned running over coax well over two decades ago, switching to twisted pair. The argument that it "gets the traffic off your home network" is silly, given the fact that an ethernet switch only forwards traffic to the port it is destined for. So you can be transferring big files or playing games over the same network you have multiple RVU sessions and you'll be just fine because the traffic is independent of each other. If you're worried about it, gigabit ethernet switches cost almost nothing these days, and make DECA's bandwidth look like dialup by comparison.

Running over coax just makes more sense for Directv and their installers because most problems that would cause issues with DECA would already be causing other issues Directv would need to fix anyway. I don't know about everyone else, but I don't do don't things inconvenient for me to make things convenient for those I'm paying to provide a service.


----------



## jchanson (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got my HR44 Genie and C41 hooked up and it works great. I am direct connected to Ethernet from the HR44. I am trying to get a Samsung RVU connected, but the RVU selection is greyed out as an option on the TV. Direct connected to the gigE switch in the house and the Internet is available (can do Netflix, etc... from the Samsung menus).

Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## jchanson (Nov 17, 2009)

jchanson said:


> I just got my HR44 Genie and C41 hooked up and it works great. I am direct connected to Ethernet from the HR44. I am trying to get a Samsung RVU connected, but the RVU selection is greyed out as an option on the TV. Direct connected to the gigE switch in the house and the Internet is available (can do Netflix, etc... from the Samsung menus).
> 
> Any ideas? TIA!


Never mind, works great  Operator error.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I can see Directv's argument, they don't want to support people's home networks. And they shouldn't. But I don't see why people in these forums keep advocating DECA to people who ask. DECA is an abomination, created to solve a specific problem of people have coax available in locations but not cat5. If it was common for cat5 to be run to the same locations coax was, DECA would have never been invented.
> 
> Ethernet is far more reliable than anything using coax - there's a reason why Ethernet abandoned running over coax well over two decades ago, switching to twisted pair. The argument that it "gets the traffic off your home network" is silly, given the fact that an ethernet switch only forwards traffic to the port it is destined for. So you can be transferring big files or playing games over the same network you have multiple RVU sessions and you'll be just fine because the traffic is independent of each other. If you're worried about it, gigabit ethernet switches cost almost nothing these days, and make DECA's bandwidth look like dialup by comparison.
> 
> Running over coax just makes more sense for Directv and their installers because most problems that would cause issues with DECA would already be causing other issues Directv would need to fix anyway. I don't know about everyone else, but I don't do don't things inconvenient for me to make things convenient for those I'm paying to provide a service.


Ethernet moved from coax to twisted pair primarily because of cost...most office buildings had plenty of available twisted pair, but no coax. Plus, it was easier (i.e. cheaper) to wire a star topology than a bus. It had almost nothing to do with reliability. Thick coax Ethernet was as reliable as any other topology before or since. Thin-net was susceptible to the bus being broken if someone disconnected a t-connector, but was otherwise reliable.

Otherwise, I agree with your sentiment. Personally, I treat our network as a one single network with some cat6 and some coax segments. At the moment, all the DirecTV receivers are attached to the coax, but so is a Roku and a BluRay player (there was a spare coax in family room, but no cat6). I also ran whole home over Ethernet for a couple of years, and up until I moved things around after we got a Genie there was still one DVR on Ethernet.

Just one point about throughput...what you say is correct, IF the network is designed correctly. But I have seen lots of people string switches together in such a way that lots of traffic passes over a single wire. For example, if someone is streaming a film from Netflix, another person is downloading some software, and another is backing up their computer, and all of them are attached to the same switch as a C41, and the Genie and the backup drive are both attached to the router directly, then you'll definitely have some bandwidth issues when watching TV via the client if you have a 100Mbit connection between the router and the switch.


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

Quick question; hoping someone who has a similar setup can help.

We have the HR44 and a new Samsung TV with the RVU client built in. Both are connected via gigabit CAT6 to a 48-port switch. They both get an IP from the DHCP server, and the Samsung TV can "see" the genie just fine. I can put the Genie's Whole-Home into the "add client" mode and I can type the 4-digit PIN on the Samsung TV and it will continue and then gives this error:

_MoCA Test_
_Diagnostics Code: 54-480_
_Home Network Interference Problem_
_Set Top Box (server) has experienced an error and is unable to test the Network. Please try restarting the server. If this issue persists, please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed above._

I've also tried connecting the HR44 via Wireless instead of CAT6 and the results are the same. When I try to connect the Samsung TV and select RVU, it says the TV must be hardwired for RVU.
I know this is "unsupported" but I have a few reasons for doing this and from what I've read above, it seems to work for some people...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> Quick question; hoping someone who has a similar setup can help.
> 
> We have the HR44 and a new Samsung TV with the RVU client built in. Both are connected via gigabit CAT6 to a 48-port switch. They both get an IP from the DHCP server, and the Samsung TV can "see" the genie just fine. I can put the Genie's Whole-Home into the "add client" mode and I can type the 4-digit PIN on the Samsung TV and it will continue and then gives this error:
> 
> ...


DirecTV has recently added a test to RVU clients (coming from the server) that tests for DECA performance and it must meet certain threshold in order to pass and proceed with client activation. not sire how this would affect networking via ethernet


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Is that only for RVU tvs?
Because my whole home network is ethernet connected from my HR34 and my c31 passed the test and was activated no problem. 
Also I feel on demand seems to work better now that the CCK is out of the picture.
Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

damondlt said:


> Is that only for RVU tvs?
> Because my whole home network is ethernet connected from my HR34 and my c31 passed the test and was activated no problem.
> Also I feel on demand seems to work better now that the CCK is out of the picture.
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


I'm wondering if it has to do with this recent update. When I first started setting up the system yesterday, the RVU TV got as far as telling me it couldn't activate the TV and to call Cust. Serv. to get them to add it to the account with the MAC address. While I was on hold, the HR44 in the other room got an automatic update, and after that, all I could get was that error message about the MoCA Test.

Also, your C31 does not have an Ethernet port; it connects via Coax, right? The Samsung RVU must connect via Ethernet... Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I have a installer coming out today to try to figure it out. Any tips? Basically, I want to make sure the signal is passed via my Ethernet network instead of the Coax cabling. I know it's not officially supported.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> I have a installer coming out today to try to figure it out. Any tips? Basically, I want to make sure the signal is passed via my Ethernet network instead of the Coax cabling. I know it's not officially supported.


al the tech can do is install coax as that is they way are are trained


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

all clients being added to network must pass a MoCA test, otherwise it will not "activate". this is a new "feature" added by DirecTV recently, just like IV retest


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

peds48 said:


> all clients being added to network must pass a MoCA test, otherwise it will not "activate". this is a new "feature" added by DirecTV recently, just like IV retest


I wonder why it's not passing this test when I have it hooked up via Ethernet/WiFi on the HR44 and Ethernet on the Samsung TV. I'm running Gigabit on an enterprise class switch and router. Hmm... What's even more weird is that the test fails immediately after I type in the 4-digit PIN on the TV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

AndrewBucklin said:


> Also, your C31 does not have an Ethernet port; it connects via Coax, right? .


Yes all my receivers and Clients are fed from coax, but the HR34 is connected directly to ethernet.
I Don't use CCK.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> What's even more weird is that the* test fails immediately after I type in the 4-digit PIN on the TV.*


This is when the test is performed!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> I wonder why it's not passing this test when I have it hooked up via Ethernet/WiFi on the HR44 and Ethernet on the Samsung TV. *I'm running Gigabit on an enterprise class switch and router. Hmm.*.. What's even more weird is that the test fails immediately after I type in the 4-digit PIN on the TV.


"Gigabit" ethernet does not mean anything for DirecTV as their NICs are 100 BASE-TX


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

peds48 said:


> This is when the test is performed!


Ya, I just figured there would be some sort of progress bar and a period of time in which is was "running" the test before it failed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

on the DirecTV clients you will see on the top "MoCA test" or something to that effect and in the blue window there is a message that reads "checking your installation" with a progress bar (the "barbers" thingy) at the bottom


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

peds48 said:


> on the DirecTV clients you will see on the top "MoCA test" or something to that effect and in the blue window there is a message that reads "checking your installation" with a progress bar (the "barbers" thingy) at the bottom


Ya, that's what I was saying. Just as soon as I enter the PIN, it goes to a page titled "MoCA Test" with the error code. I never see the "checking your installation" message with progress bar. Haha.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

AndrewBucklin said:


> Ya, that's what I was saying. Just as soon as I enter the PIN, it goes to a page titled "MoCA Test" with the error code. I never see the "checking your installation" message with progress bar. Haha.


I'd check the 'pairing' of the CAT6 end to end. It's possible to mis-pair a connector or punch block and it still work for low throughput but not for video.

Can you substitute a known good cable between the router / switch and HR / TV ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> Ya, that's what I was saying. Just as soon as I enter the PIN, it goes to a page titled "MoCA Test" with the error code. I never see the "checking your installation" message with progress bar. Haha.


So then it looks to me that DirecTV has now made it impossible to use ethernet. to me it looks the client is looking for MoCA, not finding one errors out. only fix (it would seem) is to use coax, at least to get the system going


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> So then it looks to me that DirecTV has now made it impossible to use ethernet. to me it looks the client is looking for MoCA, not finding one errors out. only fix (it would seem) is to use coax, at least to get the system going


This makes no sense at all. Either the 'test' is flawed or a software problem on the TV?

I just added my Sony TV (rvu) to my HR44, didn't get a MOCA test, but got a 'Call D to add this client'. Sony is on Ethernet, HR44 on DECA cloud.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> This makes no sense at all. Either the 'test' is flawed or a software problem on the TV?
> 
> I just added my Sony TV (rvu) to my HR44, didn't get a MOCA test, but got a 'Call D to add this client'. Sony is on Ethernet, HR44 on DECA cloud.


did you add the client?


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree, this makes no sense to force users to go coax. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> did you add the client?


Nope, don't need another $6 client! But didn't get the test page that Andrew described. It did work on something for a while before the 'call D' to add the client.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Nope, don't need a $6 client! But didn't get the test page that Andrew described. It did work on something for a while before the 'call D' to add the client.


well in order to see the test, you need to add the client. so your assessment is flawed


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> well in order to see the test, you need to add the client. so your assessment is flawed


So you've done this experiment and know for sure? Don't suppose you want to bet $6 a month for 2 years?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> So you've done this experiment and know for sure? Don't suppose you want to bet $6 a month for 2 years?


of course, I do it every day. As I said at the beginning of this thread, I am referencing what I have seen documents of and seen personally as well. Nt sure how much of this will affect RVU TVs but I don't see why they would be treated any differently

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

We had an installer come out who did the following:

1) Replaced the dish to fix some signal issues we had.
2) Unplugged the Ethernet from the HR44 and installed a DECA Broadband and connected the Ethernet to the 48-port switch and the Coax into the unused connector on the power inserter which was conviently located next to the 48-port switch.

Neither of those fixed the issue immediately, but then he rebooted the HR44, and that solved it and we were able to add the Samsung RVU as a client (via Ethernet) without any issues.

Hurray!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news! Looks like there was something amiss in the original connectivity.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Great news! Looks like there was something amiss in the original connectivity.


Yep Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Great news! Looks like there was something amiss in the original connectivity.


SO it looks like the MoCA test applies to RVU TVs as well. Good to know.

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

The installer said the HR44 "prefers" Ethernet over Coax rather than straight Ethernet, even though it was communicating to get far enough to enter the PIN when going straight Ethernet.


----------



## pfenyx (Jun 22, 2014)

I just hit up against the same issue - HR44 connected to home LAN via Ethernet, RVU sees the HR44, but fails with the "network interference" error immediately after entering the PIN.

Is the consensus now that DirecTV has blocked this type of setup? We now HAVE to connect our RVUs to the Coax side of the HR44's network?

I have Ethernet in every room of my home, but not Coax. 

AndrewBucklin - Can you diagram out how your system is setup now? It sounds to me like you are using ONE DECA in your main room to provide internet to the SWiM network AND provide whole home to your entire home LAN. Is that true? I understand the ramifications of putting the video traffic on my home LAN, but with careful switch and VLAN planning, I should be able to minimize the impact. Just would like to know if it will even work.

Thanks all!


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

pfenyx said:


> I just hit up against the same issue - HR44 connected to home LAN via Ethernet, RVU sees the HR44, but fails with the "network interference" error immediately after entering the PIN.
> 
> Is the consensus now that DirecTV has blocked this type of setup? We now HAVE to connect our RVUs to the Coax side of the HR44's network?
> 
> ...


pfenyx - I know exactly what you mean. I was hoping to do the same with VLANs and had hoped it would not be necessary to install even more electronics / equipment, but at this point, here is how it is setup:

1) HR44 plugged into COAX only in the reception area.
2) Samsung RVU client plugged into ETHERNET only in the office.
3) DECA Broadband plugged directly into ETHERNET on the 48-port switch and plugged into the ununsed port on the power inserter (which was convieniently mounted on the wall next to the rack holding the 48-port switch)

Now that everything is activated and up and running, I'd like to try plugging the HR44 into Ethernet and removing the DECA Broadband from the server room and see if everything will still work. Next time I'm visiting my Dad's office, I might try this and report back (3 hour drive from where I live).

P.S. I already have the port on the switch that the DECA broadband plugs into and the port on the wall that the Samsun RVU client plugs into on a separate VLAN (VLAN30 - DirecTV).

Good luck to you and let me know if you have any other questions regarding my setup.


----------



## pfenyx (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you Andrew! It's really too bad that DirecTV has chosen to go this route. Seems a little redundant to have to put a DECA in when the HR44 is capable of sharing its own connection.

My Power Inserter doesn't have an extra port (just SWM and IRD), so I'll have to pick up a SWM 2-way splitter.

One minor question.... did you have to disable WiFi on your Genie, or did it detect that it had internet access on the coax and disable it itself?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pfenyx said:


> One minor question.... did you have to disable WiFi on your Genie, or did it detect that it had internet access on the coax and disable it itself?


You have to do a "restore defaults" command


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

AndrewBucklin said:


> pfenyx - I know exactly what you mean. I was hoping to do the same with VLANs and had hoped it would not be necessary to install even more electronics / equipment, but at this point, here is how it is setup:
> 
> 1) HR44 plugged into COAX only in the reception area.
> 2) Samsung RVU client plugged into ETHERNET only in the office.
> ...


You should expect everything to still work when you switch the HR44 back over to Ethernet. My best guess on this issue is that it's unintended behavior in Moca IV's logic. It's not enforced yet and shouldn't block pairing as you get a continue option on any error codes besides this 54. All signs point to the server reading no other DECAs in the system as a critical halt. I'd wager in a home with a wired client, HDDVR, WVB, any other DECA for the server to test against this error would not occur. If the software was changed to stop an Ethernet only system from working there would have probably been threads from people with existing systems around a software release. So I think it's very likely that taking the DECA back out will work fine. I also think this error will probably be taken out or fixed somewhere down the road.


----------



## pfenyx (Jun 22, 2014)

Just a quick update.

My DECA and splitter arrived today, so I hooked it up similarly to how Andrew describes above. The RVU setup wizard now completed fine. The only issue I had was that the DirecTV rep that I called to add my location was insisting that I had to have a tech come out. I managed to get escalated and the 2nd rep easily added the MAC and location to my account, so now I'm up and running.

I do plan to pull out the DECA and move the LAN connection back to the HR44 and see if it works. I'll post the results.

I will say that the responsiveness of the RVU is slow. Even with an RC71 remote, there is definite LAG in pulling up menus, the guide and changing channels. This may be my home LAN, but my hunch is its just the nature of the beast. Once I"m watching a channel, it's fine. This may be because I have a 2011 model Samsung TV. Perhaps the later models have faster processors.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

pfenyx said:


> I will say that the responsiveness of the RVU is slow. Even with an RC71 remote, there is definite LAG in pulling up menus, the guide and changing channels. This may be my home LAN, but my hunch is its just the nature of the beast. Once I"m watching a channel, it's fine. This may be because I have a 2011 model Samsung TV. Perhaps the later models have faster processors.


The Samsung TV we installed a few weeks ago as an RVU client was a brand new model (I guess 2014?). Anyways, it was very responsive and fast. There was no noticable difference between it and the speed of a reguar DTV box (expect for a minor delay when acftually selecting the channel to tune to). But the menu / guide was very responsive.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Good to hear that new models have improved performance since my 2012 model really stinks.


----------



## pfenyx (Jun 22, 2014)

Today, I tested removing the DECA from my setup and returning the ethernet connection to the HR44. The RVU continued to work, just as KaiserBob predicted. So the requirement for a real DECA seems to be only related to the initial MOCA test during setup, not the actual functionality of the HR44 ethernet side.

I'm going to leave it this way, as I prefer the simplicity of having fewer components in the mix.


----------



## no_target (Aug 24, 2014)

I had this problem today - I've had an HR34 connected to three Samsung TVs via RVU for almost two years - today I got an HR44 to replace it (long story) and ran into this BUTTHEADED DIRECTV CAUSED PROBLEM that cost me almost four hours of time on the telephone with DTV people, all of whom had incorrect information - flat out wrong.

Short answer: as of June's software update, you *MUST* have one coax connected client in order to add a new client. So - in order to connect RVU TVs that use ethernet, the following procedure must be used:
1) Activate a single client using coax. It can be a Genie mini client connected via HDMI to a TV, or a DECA bridged TV (coax from Genie to TV DECA, then DECA ethernet to TV)
2) Activate all of your ethernet connected TVs while the coax connected client is turned on
3) Note that if you've paid for 3 clients, you will need DTV to expand it to 4 clients to get the three target TVs activated
4) Disconnect and deactivate your only coax connected client, leaving only the ethernet clients authorized

Here is some of the incorrect information I was provided over four hours of DTV support:
*falsehood* 1: You need to connect smart TVs using a DECA
*falsehood* 2: You need a Cinema Connection Kit for Genie installations
*falsehood* 3: You must use wireless to connect the HR44 to the internet
*falsehood* 4: TVs must have coax connections on the back
*falsehood* 5: There must be a DECA connected to the HR44 to allow the MOCA test to pass
*falsehood* 6: This software change is necessary to make it easier for DTV technicians to do their work

Like others here - I'm pretty ticked off that I had to go through this unnecessary hassle. IMO DTV should:
- Reverse this SW change or enable it to be bypassed through an advanced menu
- Until the above is done, train the tech support staff on the above procedure, along with apologies and acct credits for the awful inconvenience and delays imposed
- Correct the "prevailing wisdom" contained in the above falsehoods by training documents that refute them

Bad moves DirecTV...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> Bad moves DirecTV...


More like poor research on your part and miscommunication on DirecTV®'s


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DIRECTV has *ALWAYS* said that RVU TV's *MUST* be connected using coax and a DECA, so now they're just closing a loophole that allowed for using just an ethernet connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> DIRECTV has *ALWAYS* said that RVU TV's *MUST* be connected using coax and a DECA, so now they're just closing a loophole that allowed for using just an ethernet connection.


Yep, 100% correct. Those who want to "wander" and use unsupported methods can't blame DirecTV® for their failures.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Does this mean the Genie using eithernet is unsupported? 
Or are we talking about 2 different things?

I'm wondering why with the HR44 does an RVU even need a hard wire connection?
So RVU tvs still require a coax from the swm?

So again I'll ask, where is Directv coming up with these commercials on "no more wires"?

What Directv system requires no wires at the tv?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Does this mean the Genie using eithernet is unsupported? *Correct, DirecTV® has never supported ethernet (directly)*
> Or are we talking about 2 different things?
> 
> I'm wondering why with the HR44 does an RVU even need a hard wire connection? *Easy, DirecTV® is not going to rely on some else's router to provide their content, that is the purpose of the Wireless Video Bridge*
> ...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So the C41w doesn't need a coax. 
How do you hook it to your tv?

That's why I'm wondering why RVU tvs can't pick up the HR44 wireless? 

That's truly no more wires.
C41W still requires HDMI cable, and a place to sit at the tv.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And of course, someone will argue that the 41w requires a power cord! (and HDMI cable)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So CCK is required for connecting your Genie to the internet.
Because Directv doesn't want to depend on your router?
Where does the CCK get its internet connection from? 
Last I checked from YOUR router. Lol


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> So the C41w doesn't need a coax.
> How do you hook it to your tv?
> 
> That's why I'm wondering why RVU tvs can't pick up the HR44 wireless?
> ...


I have only one RVU TV and it's software blocks even trying to connect to a Genie if only its wireless adapter is enabled.

Yes it would be nice if the TV makers and DIRECTV could come up with software on the set's that would allow for a connection via the WVB back to the Genie, then we're at a true (except for power cord) wireless setup for DIRECTV at the TV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> And of course, someone will argue that the 41w requires a power cord!


No that just people who defend directv would say.

If you want to spout off "no more wires" bits night and day, maybe that should truly be the case.

All this time I was under the impression, that New RVU smart tvs and Directv HR44 used wireless to connect and interact. 
That's truly wireless.
Not still having a C41w with HDMI cable hanging off it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> I have only one RVU TV and it's software blocks even trying to connect to a Genie if only its wireless adapter is enabled.
> 
> Yes it would be nice if the TV makers and DIRECTV could come up with software on the set's that would allow for a connection via the WVB back to the Genie, then we're at a true (except for power cord) wireless setup for DIRECTV at the TV.


That's what I'm saying, It's very misleading.
That's all.
And disappointing.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> No that just people who defend directv would say.
> 
> If you want to spout off "no more wires" bits night and day, maybe that should truly be the case.
> 
> ...


I'm not defending Directv - it's MARKETING! With any company!

Go complain to AT&T or Verizon that your wireless phone has to be connected to a wire during the day! We have a whole 'wireless' technology that's not totally wireless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not defending Directv - it's MARKETING! With any company!
> 
> Go complain to AT&T or Verizon that your wireless phone has to be connected to a wire during the day! We have a whole 'wireless' technology that's not totally wireless.


100% misleading on Directv's part.
Stop bringing up other companies as excuses, 
They aren't dancing around string puppets night and day.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

And my wireless phone is wireless. I can take it anywhere I choose and still use it 100%


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.azfamily.com/news/consumer/DirecTVs-Genie-service-angers-Mesa-man-203253511.html


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> http://www.azfamily.com/news/consumer/DirecTVs-Genie-service-angers-Mesa-man-203253511.html


The best lesson from that link "for all" is:



> Skigis said he'll never believe another advertisement that he sees again.
> 
> "I'm not going to trust anyone again," he said. "I won't sign any contracts or anything based on an advertisement."


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree, I'm just disappointed because I thought the new Smart tvs and the HR44 worked without wires.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Agree, I'm just disappointed because I thought the new Smart tvs and the HR44 worked without wires.


My new "smart" TV still needs wires.
The HR44 isn't a WiFi access point.

BTW the Genie and its wireless client is very similar to what U-Verse offers with their wireless receiver.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

My smart tv has built in wifi.
And if HR44 has built in wifi, there should be no reason the 2 can't connect wireless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stop bringing up my tv isn't wireless. 
That's not the claim.
The claim is no more boxes and wires.
That's a Directv claim that is 100% false.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> My smart tv has built in wifi.
> And if HR44 has built in wifi, there should be no reason the 2 can't connect wireless.





damondlt said:


> Stop bringing up my tv isn't wireless.


It seems you don't grasp how WiFi works.
A client can't be a server.
Two clients have to go through a server [router].
Neither U-verse or DirecTV do that for their wireless receiver, but through a video bridge to the receiver.
"Seems like" your complain is with the TV makers for not being able to connect to the video bridge..


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

No my complaint is Directv claims no more box's and wires, when clearly that a lie.
C41W, clearly a box
RVU tv, needs to be connected coax or eithernet, clearly a wire.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Does the Joey app require a wire?
I don't recall hooking a PS3 to a Hopper.

So still don't see why a RVU tv with built in Wifi, can't connect to the HR44 server, that supports wifi connections to its clients.

If RVU tv can connect to HR44 wireless, then you can say , no more boxes and wires.
Until then it's 100 % false advertising, and it's going to nip them in the butt.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

And when was the last time you went to a McDonalds, Wendy or Burger King and got exactly what their TV ad's show? :grin:


We get your point, it still uses some wires.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Does the Joey app require a wire?
> I don't recall hooking a PS3 to a Hopper.
> 
> So still don't see why a RVU tv with built in Wifi, can't connect to the HR44 server, that supports wifi connections to its clients.


That's just it, the 44 doesn't support wifi to the clients. It requires a WBV.. a Wireless Video Bridge.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> So still don't see why a RVU tv with built in Wifi, can't connect to the HR44 server, that supports wifi connections to its clients.


Because like everything else with DIRECTV they want it their system to be using just DIRECTV hardware and their connections. Remember DIRECTV doesn't want Whole Home DVR users to use their own ethernet networks for connectivity vs. their DECA/MoCA networks. Who knows, maybe some day they'll roll out a software update to all the HD DVR's and if they don't see WHDVR using DECA then that's also disabled.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> That's just it, the 44 doesn't support wifi to the clients. It requires a WBV.. a Wireless Video Bridge.


Sounds even worse.
Is there a diagram?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> Because like everything else with DIRECTV they want it their system to be using just DIRECTV hardware and their connections. Remember DIRECTV doesn't want Whole Home DVR users to use their own ethernet networks for connectivity vs. their DECA/MoCA networks. Who knows, maybe some day they'll roll out a software update to all the HD DVR's and if they don't see WHDVR using DECA then that's also disabled.


I can accept that.
I'm sure I'm not the only one whom was under the impression a DIRECTV RVU tv wasn't really wireless.
Still requires a hard wired connection to the swm system.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Sounds even worse.
> Is there a diagram?


Make a diagram in your head. . . the WVB is a private access point, 5 Ghz band, that resides on the SWiM coax and talks to the C41W clients from either 34 or 44 genies.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I can accept that.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one whom was under the impression RVU tv wasn't really wireless.


I bought a RVU TV and nowhere did it say anything about wireless.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I bought a RVU TV and nowhere did it say anything about wireless.


I'm talking about Directv, not the actual tv, but I'm sure you already knew that.

I have a Samsung smart tv, and it Clearly says Wireless all over the box.

RVU tv are all wireless now days, since they are all smart tvs.
They don't all require eithernet connection to access apps and the cloud systems.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> So CCK is required for connecting your Genie to the internet.
> *Because Directv doesn't want to depend on your router?*
> Where does the CCK get its internet connection from?
> Last I checked from YOUR router. Lol


The dependency on the router becomes an issue when networking the entire system, which is not the case


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> C41W still requires HDMI cable, and a place to sit at the tv.


And it states such right on the small print


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> And it states such right on the small print


Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> http://www.azfamily.com/news/consumer/DirecTVs-Genie-service-angers-Mesa-man-203253511.html


The problem on that link is that the customer got the wrong equipment. This customer is clearly NOT using C41Ws


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I'm talking about Directv, not the actual tv, but I'm sure you already knew that.
> 
> I have a Samsung smart tv, and it Clearly says Wireless all over the box.
> 
> ...


What you want and "isn't what is" is the 44 to have a wireless access [to it] with is what the video bridge for the wireless client is.
"If" the 44 had an AP, "then" the smart TV would need to be able to log into the AP.

Two wireless laptops don't "talk to" each other without a router [AP] between them.

My "smart" TV connects wireless to my router, "and" it has a AP for a client to connect directly to it.
This is what you're expecting out of the 44, but it can't and so there is a video bridge.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What you want and "isn't what is" is the 44 to have a wireless access [to it] with is what the video bridge for the wireless client is.
> "If" the 44 had an AP, "then" the smart TV would need to be able to log into the AP.
> 
> Two wireless laptops don't "talk to" each other without a router [AP] between them.
> ...


So I guess my next question would be, why can't RVU tv communicate with the Video bridge wireless just like a C41w can?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The problem on that link is that the customer got the wrong equipment. This customer is clearly NOT using C41Ws


Even if he was, there still would have been a C41w hanging off the back of his tv. 
Still not clean , boxless, or wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> So I guess my next question would be, why can't RVU tv communicate with the Video bridge wireless just like a C41w can?


Because it doesn't have the firmware to. "Other than that" there isn't a technical reason.

[back a few posts] your complaint is with the TV maker.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> So I guess my next question would be, why can't RVU tv communicate with the Video bridge wireless just like a C41w can?


Because DIRECTV decided that they can't. I tried to connect a PC and iPad to the WVB, entering the SSID and Passphrase that the WVB's had in their setups and they wouldn't connect. DIRECTV has just decided to keep it a closed system at this point in time. If you ever listen to the DIRECTV quartly financial calls they're always talking about how they're saving money in part to reduced call volumes. If they started opening up their wireless setup's to non DIRECTV supplied hardware that trend would be going in the other direction IMHO.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Because it doesn't have the firmware to. "Other than that" there isn't a technical reason.
> 
> [back a few posts] your complaint is with the TV maker.


I'm not convinced it is the tv maker.
TV maker isn't stating no boxes or wires.
So i want a totally boxless and wireless directv system.
Just like I see daily on the directv commercials.

So far all I'm hearing is its the tvs fault.
I bet it's not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Because DIRECTV decided that they can't. I tried to connect a PC and iPad to the WVB, entering the SSID and Passphrase that the WVB's had in their setups and they wouldn't connect. DIRECTV has just decided to keep it a closed system at this point in time.


U-verse is the same way.
"Imagine" an apartment complex [like my last] where several apartments all logged into the same WVB.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> Because DIRECTV decided that they can't. I tried to connect a PC and iPad to the WVB, entering the SSID and Passphrase that the WVB's had in their setups and they wouldn't connect. DIRECTV has just decided to keep it a closed system at this point in time. If you ever listen to the DIRECTV quartly financial calls they're always talking about how they're saving money in part to reduced call volumes. If they started opening up their wireless setup's to non DIRECTV supplied hardware that trend would be going in the other direction IMHO.


Thank you. That's the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Even if he was, there still would have been a C41w hanging off the back of his tv.
> Still not clean , boxless, or wireless.


If it's stuck to the back and not visible what's the difference? And where do the commercials say no boxes?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I'm not convinced it is the tv maker.
> 
> I bet it's not.


Well so be it, since "reason" doesn't seem to be coming into play here.

My "Smart" TV has a browser, but doesn't support adobe flash, so who's fault is that?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> U-verse is the same way.
> "Imagine" an apartment complex [like my last] where several apartments all logged into the same WVB.


Most routers are password protected. 
Now not sure what your claim is.
My office building has 4 seperate units , all of which have wifi and wireless routers, none have anything to do with one or another.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Kaiser Bob said:


> If it's stuck to the back and not visible what's the difference? And where do the commercials say no boxes?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


you can Google that yourself. Try youtube.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Most routers are password protected.
> Now not sure what your claim is.


"Claim" or point is the password is embedded in the hardware/firmware so it can't be "shared" as in your office building.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Well so be it, since "reason" doesn't seem to be coming into play here.
> 
> My "Smart" TV has a browser, but doesn't support adobe flash, so who's fault is that?


Totally different no matter how you want to keep side tracking the excuse.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Totally different no matter how you want to keep side tracking the excuse.


Perhaps only to you as it was an example of "your problem/question".

You've just got a hard on over this and "reason" isn't acceptable for you.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Claim" or point is the password is embedded in the hardware/firmware so it can't be "shared" as in your office building.


Still not following your claim.

My network, and my other units networks don't interfere in any way shape or form with one another.
Now if I choose to sign them all into the same network, yes that could cause issues.
But why would I ever do that anyways?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Perhaps only to you as it was an example of "your problem/question".
> 
> You've just got a hard on over this and "reason" isn't acceptable for you.


Now you have to turn it personal?
I've gotten a good solid answer from Rad.
No offense but all I've gotten was excuses from you on why it's not Directv's fault, and U verse does it, and Adobe flash ,

Still doesn't change the facts, that it's not at all a wireless system.
I don't care what everyone else claims or does, I'm not talking about them, I'm talking about Directv.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guess we might as well drag up the old DirecTV ad about "pausing in one room and continuing in another". It isn't "pause" but "stop".

An RVU TV needs a DECA to be a client.
Is that DirecTV's or the TV maker's fault?
A wireless Smart RVU TV needs the software/firmware to log into the U-Verse/DirecTV video bridge.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Still not following your claim.
> 
> My network, and my other units networks don't interfere in any way shape or form with one another.
> Now if I choose to sign them all into the same network, yes that could cause issues.
> But why would I ever do that anyways?


And you've come up with part of the answer. Unless the TV makers would put two seperate WiFi adapters in the TV, one for DIRECTV's wireless data and another one for all else, you might end up with the issue in your third line.

So let's say DIRECTV did allow for using the TV's wireless adapter and you have a household with multiple RVU TV's all using the wireless connection. Following this line, one TV's using RVU but then you have other TV's streaming NetFlix, YouTube, Hulu, etc over the DIRECTV wireless network now along with DIRECTV's RVU stream. So now you have something that's outside DIRECTVs control that could be interferring with their data causing problems and phone calls to the CSR's.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Still not following your claim.
> 
> My network, and my other units networks don't interfere in any way shape or form with one another.
> Now if I choose to sign them all into the same network, yes that could cause issues.
> But why would I ever do that anyways?


Actually, they do interfere with each other as they jump from channel to channel to try and avoid each other and the microwave ovens and 'wireless' phones in each unit. Unless they're assigned an individual channel and coordinated with each other.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> And you've come up with part of the answer. Unless the TV makers would put two seperate WiFi adapters in the TV, one for DIRECTV's wireless data and another one for all else, you might end up with the issue in your third line.
> 
> So let's say DIRECTV did allow for using the TV's wireless adapter and you have a household with multiple RVU TV's all using the wireless connection. Following this line, one TV's using RVU but then you have other TV's streaming NetFlix, YouTube, Hulu, etc over the DIRECTV wireless network now along with DIRECTV's RVU stream. So now you have something that's outside DIRECTVs control that could be interferring with their data causing problems and phone calls to the CSR's.


Okay makes sense.
It's too bad the RVU tv, can't be set to only communicate with the server only.
You would think it wouldn't be that difficult to accomplish.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I have a Samsung smart tv, and it Clearly says Wireless all over the box.


By your past posts Samsung is "LYING' . . . that TV has wires!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> By your past posts Samsung is "LYING' . . . that TV has wires!!


Yep that why it says WIFi.
Directv claims wireless and boxless.
But keep going, you almost have me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yep that why it says WIFi.
> Directv claims wireless and boxless.


It actually says you don't have to see them.
The WC41 can mount on the back of the TV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Which is still not 100% accurate.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Which is still not 100% accurate.


"It's an ad".
Do you believe everything in every ad you see?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "It's an ad".
> Do you believe everything in every ad you see?


Yes absolutely


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yes absolutely


You must have a full head of hair, not have any excess weight, and make love like a teenager. !rolling


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You must have a full head of hair, not have any excess weight, and make love like a teenager. !rolling


----------



## AndrewBucklin (Jun 1, 2014)

damondlt said:


> ...
> I'm wondering why with the HR44 does an RVU even need a hard wire connection?
> So RVU tvs still require a coax from the swm?
> ...


I just wanted to point out that our Samsung TV RVU client does NOT have a Coax connection at all; it communicates to the Genie DVR using Ethernet (or WiFi, but I prefer Ethernet).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

AndrewBucklin said:


> I just wanted to point out that our Samsung TV RVU client does NOT have a Coax connection at all; it communicates to the Genie DVR using Ethernet (or WiFi, but I prefer Ethernet).


The gotcha is a new installation or transfer - with recent software updates, the Genie does a Coax Network Test for signal quality and will fail via Ethernet. The TV needs a Coax from a splitter and Deca adapter (powered) with the Ethernet pigtail plugged into the TV.

Once installed, you can go back to the wired or wfi Ethernet connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AndrewBucklin said:


> I just wanted to point out that our Samsung TV RVU client does NOT have a Coax connection at all; it communicates to the Genie DVR using Ethernet (or WiFi, but I prefer Ethernet).


FYI, RVU TV does not work over WiFI


----------



## Nexious (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I got DirecTV a couple months ago and during the ordering process I had them add on the Wireless Bridge (WVBR0-01) for $100 and one Genie Mini (C41W-100) along with the main Genie (HR44-500). I live alone and at the time was interested in the main receiver for living room and one more for bedroom and am still very new to DirecTV offerings.

I didn't realize that my bedroom TV (Samsung UN32EH5300FXZA) supported RVU or even what RVU was and it was never brought up by the technician. Apparently, I could have saved the $100 for this hookup as the wireless bridge was not needed? The technician hooked the mini up to the Samsung via RVU through HDMI. As I came to realize, it was using my home Wifi rather than anything with the wireless bridge; if my main router was off or I had other Internet problems I couldn't get DirecTV signal in the bedroom (plugging the HDMI into another port as non-RVU would then allow it to receive signal from wireless bridge). Basically, with this hookup as the technician had it there was no point for the wireless bridge from what I understand--no clients were connecting through it.

My question is... I also have an office room upstairs that I spend much of my day in. The genie mini works perfectly up here when connected to a standard monitor, using the $100 bridge downstairs that wasn't even in use for my Samsung. Ideally, I would like to have the Samsung TV connected via ethernet from my home wifi as RVU, without having to transport the genie mini to and from both rooms each day. Is this feasible without needing to pay for another box, since I'm only ever using one anyway? I guess there's the possibility of an HDMI splitter or HDMI wifi transmitter, but was wondering if simply hooking ethernet cable into it and configuring it would do the trick. It would take some time to run the line so I thought I'd ask first. Will it still cost an extra $7-8 a month to set the third TV via RVU?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You will pay a TV fee for all activated RVU clients whether they are RVU capable TVs or Genie Minis. The fee is currently $6.

Due to some malfeasance noted earlier in the thread, you may have to acquire some additional hardware to insert DECA into the TV's network connection.

The Ethernet jack on the WVB is reportedly inactive.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nexious said:


> Hey guys. I got DirecTV a couple months ago and during the ordering process I had them add on the Wireless Bridge (WVBR0-01) for $100 and one Genie Mini (C41W-100) along with the main Genie (HR44-500). I live alone and at the time was interested in the main receiver for living room and one more for bedroom and am still very new to DirecTV offerings.
> 
> I didn't realize that my bedroom TV (Samsung UN32EH5300FXZA) supported RVU or even what RVU was and it was never brought up by the technician. Apparently, I could have saved the $100 for this hookup as the wireless bridge was not needed? The technician hooked the mini up to the Samsung via RVU through HDMI. As I came to realize, it was using my home Wifi rather than anything with the wireless bridge; if my main router was off or I had other Internet problems I couldn't get DirecTV signal in the bedroom (plugging the HDMI into another port as non-RVU would then allow it to receive signal from wireless bridge). Basically, with this hookup as the technician had it there was no point for the wireless bridge from what I understand--no clients were connecting through it.
> 
> My question is... I also have an office room upstairs that I spend much of my day in. The genie mini works perfectly up here when connected to a standard monitor, using the $100 bridge downstairs that wasn't even in use for my Samsung. Ideally, I would like to have the Samsung TV connected via ethernet from my home wifi as RVU, without having to transport the genie mini to and from both rooms each day. Is this feasible without needing to pay for another box, since I'm only ever using one anyway? I guess there's the possibility of an HDMI splitter or HDMI wifi transmitter, but was wondering if simply hooking ethernet cable into it and configuring it would do the trick. It would take some time to run the line so I thought I'd ask first. Will it still cost an extra $7-8 a month to set the third TV via RVU?


The Wireless DirecTV® clients DO NOT work using your WiFi, it relies on the Wireless Video Bridge own WFi. As noted, to add your RVU TV will increase your bill by $6.00 a month. Also, in order to activate the RVU TV you will need a BroadBand DECA otherwise you wont be able to get through the MoCA test.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Also, in order to activate the RVU TV you will need a BroadBand DECA otherwise you wont be able to get through the MoCA test.


It should be noted that this requirement is a somewhat recent business decision implemented in software and as such, you can't simulate or work around it.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I found this diagram on the net, would this temporarily satisfy the required moca connection to add or replace an RVU TV? I'd like to remove the moca and go back to a simpler ethernet connection I enjoy now after activation.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You would need a similar connection that the router has but instead the RVU TV connects to the broadband DECA


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Then I would need two broadband DECA modules, one for RVU tv and one for the router?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, that's the DIRECTV method.

I'd imagine that you can, at least temporarily, run a CAT5 from the router to the Genie and then use the CCK to connect the TV.

Maybe peds48 can offer whether or not you can just run a CAT5 from the CCK to the TV and forego an Internet connection during the testing phase.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IICR, I don’t think the internet connection connecting method matters, what matters is how the client connects, and that must be through coax


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

If you already have a BB Deca going to a router you should be able to get past MoCA IV without a decade at the RVU tv.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaiser Bob said:


> If you already have a BB Deca going to a router you should be able to get past MoCA IV without a decade at the RVU tv.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Unfortunately that is NOT how it works


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Unfortunately that is NOT how it works


What have you observed occurs in that scenario? Just curious.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaiser Bob said:


> What have you observed occurs in that scenario? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


You get error 54


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> You get error 54


Basically the Genie is doing a Coax Network Test to every device on the coax network. An RVU TV via Ethernet isn't on the coax network. . . therefore it fails.

For those of you with a Genie, (harsh excluded) Press Guide / Right Arrow and you'll see Coax Network test. . .

If you have a broadband DECA, you could temporarily connect the TV there and get it authorized.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Basically the Genie is doing a Coax Network Test to every device on the coax network. An RVU TV via Ethernet isn't on the coax network. . . therefore it fails.
> 
> For those of you with a Genie, *H25 and HR24* (harsh excluded) Press Guide / Right Arrow and you'll see Coax Network test. . .
> 
> If you have a broadband DECA, you could temporarily connect the TV there and get it authorized.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

The test doesn't discriminate against RVU tv's on Ethernet specifically last time I was working with one so I'm surprised to hear others seeing that kind of behavior. If the Genie can see any deca it should not spit a 54, I'll have to try it again on current software to see if something changed.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Can't remember if the clients do it too?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Can't remember if the clients do it too?


They have no buttons :shrug:

Except for power and Red Button Reset


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaiser Bob said:


> The test doesn't discriminate against RVU tv's on Ethernet specifically last time I was working with one so I'm surprised to hear others seeing that kind of behavior. If the Genie can see any deca it should not spit a 54, I'll have to try it again on current software to see if something changed.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


What is on red is what changed not too long ago


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> They have no buttons :shrug:
> 
> Except for power and Red Button Reset


OK, I had both a 25 and clients in the same location and couldn't remember.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Can I forgo the DECA to the router setup if I have a direct Ethernet connection from my router to the HR44? Does this provide a DECA connection since the HR44 has DECA built in? If this is true, Can I can just setup my system with one DECA at the RVU client.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stevies3 said:


> Can I forgo the DECA to the router setup if I have a direct Ethernet connection from my router to the HR44? Does this provide a DECA connection since the HR44 has DECA built in? If this is true, Can I can just setup my system with one DECA at the RVU client.


If you have an RVU TV, set up the TV with DECA installed. Once the TV is running its RVU client, you can disconnect both DECAs from the system and run the DirecTV® and RVU TV on ethernet


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

peds48 said:


> If you have an RVU TV, set up the TV with DECA installed. Once the TV is running its RVU client, you can disconnect both DECAs from the system and run the DirecTV® and RVU TV on ethernet


I can validate this. Originally the installer connected my HR44 via wireless. The Deca 2 that was shipped was left in the box. Then I bought a Samsung Smart TV and wanted to use it's RVU capabilities. To do this, I moved the HR44 and TV out of the current room, and placed the new TV. I decided to rewire things, and add the Deca 2 (in the wiring closet), and remove the wireless settings from the HR44. I did that, got everything working, tested whole home, and internet access via On Demand.

Then I decided to try connecting the Samsung. I ran Coax in, then selected the RVU input. The TV said I needed a wired connection. I ran ethernet, then tried the RVU input again. I got to the point where I was prompted to enter the PIN from the HR44, did that, and then after a few seconds, would get an error. I removed the RG6 cable, and tried again, same error. I think it was 54-728 or something similar, something about network performance was too poor.

Did some google searches, decided that I would connect the Deca 2 behind the Samsung, and connected the HR44 to an ethernet connection. Entered the PIN, and after a few seconds, I got the prompt of "Add New" or "Replace" Selected Add New and then got the screen saying I already have the max locations, and to call DTV to add a location.

The 1.5 hours on the phone with 4 different people at DTV was painful. Finally 50 minutes in, on my third CSR, I asked to be escalated to a supervisor. The first CSR didn't know anything about RVU and was "preparing a genie client for shipment". The second then said "This is a technical services issue" and transferred me. I was on the phone with the third one for about 35 minutes explaining and reexplaining. She was insisting that I needed a technician to come out and do the installation. I asked to be escalated to a supervisor, and then sat on hold for nearly 15 more minutes. The supervisor came on, and asked a couple of questions, then started walking through the "Location Add" with me, and within 5 minutes, I was watching TV on my Samsung.

Oh, and thanks to this thread, I've replaced my Deca 2 into the wiring closet, and have the Samsung with just wired ethernet, and the HR44 with just Coax. Everything is working, Whole Home DVR, and On-Demand.

It seems that front line CSR's don't know much about RVU... even though this has been out for what, 3 years now?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadly many of the front line CSR's don't know much about directv....


----------

